# R U Ok day



## bvs (Sep 12, 2019)

Here in Oz, September 12th is "R U OK?" Day (as far as I know it's just an Aussie thing?). It's a day where we remind each other to check in and ask our family, friends and even strangers about their mental health, offer them support and spread the good message.

So my question to you all is:    R U OK?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm super! and yourself?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 12, 2019)

Kangaroos are so dang cute


----------



## automatondan (Sep 12, 2019)

You are pretty cool for posting this BVS... 

But if you want the truth, my day has been one of the shittiest I've had in a long time... Maybe the worst... Idk.


----------



## Raider (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks BVS, well I guess I’m still on this side of the ground ,I still get to lift every day and the family is healthy so complaints . Happy RU OK day mate! Lol


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 12, 2019)

Doing fuking awesome. You?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 12, 2019)

My brain is a quart low on cognitive functioning, my body feels like I been ran over by a truck, other than that keeping a good attitude wins the day. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Long (Sep 12, 2019)

Making progress one step at a time.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2019)

My family tells me that they love me, and my dog wags her tail and comes running to me every time I come home, so I'm doing just fine.

Hope you're OK too bud.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 12, 2019)

I feel like Canada needs this day...


----------



## Trump (Sep 12, 2019)

I am on my 3rd wank of the day life is good


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I feel like Canada needs this day...




They have several.


May 7th - National child and youth mental health day

May 6-12 - Mental Health Week

October 6-12 - Mental Illness Awareness Week

October 10 - World Mental Health Day

If you're worried about a loved one or even if you're not, ask them. No need to wait for the calendar to tell someone you to care.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for the thread.  
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2PNrDjjXjF/?igshid=ba7k36jumejw


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am on my 3rd wank of the day life is good


 
Dont dehydrate yourself out there


----------



## Trump (Sep 12, 2019)

I am at home lol



Texan69 said:


> Dont dehydrate yourself out there


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 12, 2019)

For those of you not doing as well today, hope your day improves quickly.

I'm sick and inundated with work, but things are overall pretty good here.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 16, 2019)

To be honest, I have been better! Today is actually probably one of the worst I have had In a while. However with that being said I can look forward and I know theres good things to come! Life goes on and so will I!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2019)

I've always thought it odd, the stigma placed on mental health issues. No one judges ye for heading to the doctor to get a check-up. Fook, my GP sends me "we miss ye" cards to get me to come back into the office. But someone shares they're seeing a psychologist and people view them differently. Men in particular - that 'Baby Boomer' mindset that we're not supposed to experience emotions and god forbid we talk about 'em if we do. Like surely mental health issues can be 'cured' just by denying them and powering through them because the physical symptoms are often internalized. The pressure to put on a mask and just "be fine" even if yer not surely exacerbates the underlying issues.

Good on ye BVS for the thread. Hoping one day people sharing how they're dealing with anxiety or depression becomes as normal as sharing how ye caught strep throat and are taking a z-pack fer it.


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2019)

A week ago I wouldn’t have even noticed this picture that was in a cafe in bumfukk Japan. 




“Bondi Beach, Australia” 

written on the bottom.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 20, 2019)

14 days no drinks. I've had it easier. Hope all is well Beavis


----------



## German89 (Sep 20, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I feel like Canada needs this day...


Lmfao ... it will probably be adopted

In response to am I okay? No. I'm mentally losing it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 20, 2019)

Elephant Fetish?



Jin said:


> A week ago I wouldn’t have even noticed this picture that was in a cafe in bumfukk Japan.
> 
> View attachment 8532
> 
> ...


----------



## DNW (Sep 21, 2019)

German89 said:


> In response to am I okay? No. I'm mentally losing it


Definitely feel ya there.


----------



## Raider (Sep 21, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmfao ... it will probably be adopted
> 
> In response to am I okay? No. I'm mentally losing it


It seems like all of are. Thank god for the iron! That’s my church and my therapy all in one. Good luck all!


----------



## German89 (Sep 21, 2019)

Raider said:


> It seems like all of are. Thank god for the iron! That’s my church and my therapy all in one. Good luck all!



I cant lift right now. Had surgery last Friday.  Hence why, I am losing my mind


----------



## Raider (Sep 22, 2019)

German89 said:


> I cant lift right now. Had surgery last Friday.  Hence why, I am losing my mind


thats terrible, we’ll do what you can and if you can’t do anything then I hope you heel quickly. Like I said to brother Snake, take the time to focus on a few of the things you put second to the gym. Speedy recovery German!!


----------



## German89 (Sep 22, 2019)

Raider said:


> thats terrible, we’ll do what you can and if you can’t do anything then I hope you heel quickly. Like I said to brother Snake, take the time to focus on a few of the things you put second to the gym. Speedy recovery German!!


Well. I'm about to run outta chores. 

Who's got a credit card I can go shopping with?! Lol


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2019)

Awesome and hope you all are also


----------

